# please help me for this unknown musics!



## kalemati12 (Jun 5, 2010)

hello to all ...
I'm searching for this musics for a long time and don't find them.
can every one help me and identify this two music?!
please help ... 

http://www.4shared.com/audio/FNlik7mU/1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/audio/o4rtVSFh/2_online.html

I'm waiting for your answers.
merci!


----------

